# 3 month lets



## JamesSlater (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi folks

I am due to move to Malaga in just a few weeks. I shall be attending language college in Malaga (city) to begin with. 

Does anybody know any good websites, local agencies or private landlords that may provide short term apartment lettings? I am looking for 3 month let to start with but all going well the move is intended to be indefinate.

Thanks

James


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

three month lets right now are expensive due to the season, unless you pay the whole ammount up front. Most "long term" lets are for 11 months, but with the right contract you only have to give one months notice to leave. The best place to find private rentals is to look through local papers. Agents will take a finders fee. You will also have to pay a deposit, which try to negotiate down to one month

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> three month lets right now are expensive due to the season, unless you pay the whole ammount up front. Most "long term" lets are for 11 months, but with the right contract you only have to give one months notice to leave. The best place to find private rentals is to look through local papers. Agents will take a finders fee. You will also have to pay a deposit, which try to negotiate down to one month
> 
> Jo xxx


especially since, legally, that's all you have to pay


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> especially since, legally, that's all you have to pay


Good advice since a lot of agents demand two and sometimes three months deposit and you can be certain with such agents you won't see it again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Good advice since a lot of agents demand two and sometimes three months deposit and you can be certain with such agents you won't see it again.


you'd be lucky to see it again from just about any agent or owner I reckon- they always seem to claim 'damages' at least equal to deposit


some people seem to think that you can live in a house for a year or more & not leave a smudgy fingerprint anywhere!!

the last place we rented, I tried to clean some scuff marks off a wall & they'd used such cheap paint that it just washed right off!

the paint, I mean..............the scuff mark was still there.............


----------



## JamesSlater (Jun 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> you'd be lucky to see it again from just about any agent or owner I reckon- they always seem to claim 'damages' at least equal to deposit
> 
> 
> some people seem to think that you can live in a house for a year or more & not leave a smudgy fingerprint anywhere!!
> ...




Thanks everyone
Useful advice. I have no ideas about renting in Spain so this info will definately help me.


----------



## zarf (Jun 21, 2011)

Some times I am also in a situation to stay short term in a place. One of the things I do is I stay in a cheap hostel for few days, and as soon as possible I walk around. There are many signs on streets for renting from a room to a house. Since I deal with individuals, I can negotiate terms. I simply call (don't worry about language, money talks) them and look at the place using bus or metro. Another thing that I did, I negotiated with hotel or hostel owner to give me a good discount if I stay for a month or so. This one also worked for me. One time, I even walked and knocked people's house and asked for a place to rent. It worked. Remember: Show me the money!!! That may work for you.


----------



## JamesSlater (Jun 22, 2011)

zarf said:


> Some times I am also in a situation to stay short term in a place. One of the things I do is I stay in a cheap hostel for few days, and as soon as possible I walk around. There are many signs on streets for renting from a room to a house. Since I deal with individuals, I can negotiate terms. I simply call (don't worry about language, money talks) them and look at the place using bus or metro. Another thing that I did, I negotiated with hotel or hostel owner to give me a good discount if I stay for a month or so. This one also worked for me. One time, I even walked and knocked people's house and asked for a place to rent. It worked. Remember: Show me the money!!! That may work for you.


Thank you. More useful information. As you say, I think once I am actually in Malaga it will be better to walk around and look for advertisements. Cash is always the best negotiating tool!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JamesSlater said:


> Thank you. More useful information. As you say, I think once I am actually in Malaga it will be better to walk around and look for advertisements. Cash is always the best negotiating tool!


 Just be careful, you dont wanna get ripped off - money talks but it doesnt listen when things go wrong!!!! Make sure you get a legal contract for three months if thats what you pay for!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JamesSlater said:


> Thank you. More useful information. As you say, I think once I am actually in Malaga it will be better to walk around and look for advertisements. Cash is always the best negotiating tool!


Can the college give you some reputable agent details? They must have lots of other students in the same situation.


----------

